# Acro Mania!!! October 18, 2015



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Pure craziness!!!! All on website.

Enjoy!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## cpaul (Mar 15, 2015)

I went to see Big Show, yesterday and all I can say is this dude has some sweet corals.. I picked up a few nice pieces also! Thanks man! Really great guy to deal with! I'll be back!  

PS I was the brotha with the 2 Asian guys! lol


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Insane shipment! Where's it from?

-dan


----------



## Piscolero (Oct 12, 2015)

cpaul said:


> I went to see Big Show, yesterday and all I can say is this dude has some sweet corals.. I picked up a few nice pieces also! Thanks man! Really great guy to deal with! I'll be back!
> 
> PS I was the brotha with the 2 Asian guys! lol


Where is?. Or where was this?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## cpaul (Mar 15, 2015)

Hamilton... www.bigshowfrags.com


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The man is on fire! Nice......


----------



## Piscolero (Oct 12, 2015)

cpaul said:


> Hamilton... www.bigshowfrags.com


It's a store? Or private?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Piscolero said:


> It's a store? Or private?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Private, putting all stores to shame.

He is appointment only so just send him a message...but let me get there first 

Beauty as always. Never a let down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscolero (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in Pickering so next weekend.. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I am by appt only but I am home all week. Just send me a PM with when you want to come over and I will be available.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Piscolero (Oct 12, 2015)

BIGSHOW said:


> I am by appt only but I am home all week. Just send me a PM with when you want to come over and I will be available.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Where is the shipment from Dave? Not where the coral are located. That know 

-dan


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

deeznutz said:


> Where is the shipment from Dave? Not where the coral are located. That know
> 
> -dan


LOL. Shipment is from the Indo region.


----------

